# Just opened a new shop on Etsy.



## RicksOriginal (Apr 23, 2013)

Please, take a look at my new shop on etsy. All walking sticks are 100% hand carved. More products will be listed as I complete them.

http://www.etsy.com/shop/RicksOriginalSticks


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Beautiful work, Rick. I look forward to seeing some tips and tricks as I learn more about making sticks for my family and a few old Jarheads.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Welcome Rick.


----------

